# Bunny eyes



## jazzybeaar (Aug 6, 2013)

I notice that sometimes her eyes are pink. Not the actual eye but the rims around it would get kind of pink from time to time. I'm thinking she might be allergic to something? I clean her cage every other day, change the bedding & all and everyday if its necessary. I also clean out her litter box twice a day. 
I use care fresh bedding btw.
There's no discharge from her eyes or nose either and she's lively as ever.

My sister thinks its her natural eye rim color because she has cream fur so her eye rims are brown-pinkish but I notice it gets pink-er more than normal then it last for a few hours or so then fades away to pinkish-brown color. Is it normal or should I be worried that she may have allergies?


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 6, 2013)

Something may be irritating her eyes a bit. Is she litter trained? Most people don't use bedding at all except in the litter pan. You can also try shaking out her hay outside prior to giving her any to help remove dust.
Do you have any photos of her eye where you think its irritated?

I don't have much but heres a photo of a healthy eye on a light brown and white rabbit. What do you see on your rabbit in comparison to this photo?


----------



## PipkinbunRibb (Aug 7, 2013)

How old is your rabbit? Because my rabbit had this light pink rim when he was a baby bun that I don't see anymore and I don't know if it is just hidden now or if he grew out of it. But sometimes I would see it and sometimes I wouldn't depending on which direction he was looking :confused2: see if you can post a picture. It doesn't sound like your rabbit is in discomfort and the eye doesn't sound like it is irritated, but a picture would be of much help :bunnysuit:


----------



## jazzybeaar (Aug 9, 2013)

This first picture is e one where I find her eye rims not pink


----------



## jazzybeaar (Aug 9, 2013)

This is when I find her eye rims are Pink. She doesn't show signs of irritations, no discharge from her eyes or nose, still eating & drinking the same too. I find them pink mostly during late noon to night. I don't think she is allergic to her bedding or her hay, I took a day and had her cage with no bedding and still they got pink then did a day without her hay in her cage and shook out the dust but still got pink. Since she doesn't seem irritated I'm unsure whether to take her for a checkup or not


----------



## jazzybeaar (Aug 11, 2013)

bump


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 11, 2013)

What is the weather like where you are?
Do you notice it happens at certain times of the day?
What is she doing when it happens?

I first think of irritants.
But then I think of myself, when it gets warm here, I tend to be more red. 
maybe its the heat or the cold or anything honestly.

IMO I wouldn't be too worried unless you start seeing discharge from her eyes or nose, troubles breathing, change in appetite, etc


----------

